# Stuttering Problems with WD GreenPower on Series 3



## evlg (Jun 26, 2002)

I bought a WD GreenPower 1TB to upgrade a Series 3 TiVo. I ran the utility to correct the soft reboot problem and the upgrade seemed to go well. I used WinMFS with SuperSize.

However, now that I have been using the upgraded TiVo for a few weeks I have noticed some problems. I notice the menus are much slower to update (live TV guide in particular takes much longer to populate), and videos have frequent stuttering/skipping problems.

Looking around I haven't seen much reported about this issue. Did I miss another perf setting I needed to make about this drive? Is this drive just too slow to use with TiVo?


----------



## Southcross (Nov 28, 2008)

what I know of the "WD Green" drives is that they vary the RPM based on requested thoroughput.... it can vary from 5400rpm to 7200rpm, and I get them impression it biases toward the 5400 rpm (to get its power and heat savings). As long as the drive isn't failing on recordings, I'd just learn to live with it... Or get something like a WD Blue that runs at a constant 7200.


----------



## evlg (Jun 26, 2002)

So do any other users experience frequent stutters when using these drives?


----------



## pmrowley (Apr 4, 2002)

I was running a pair of those drives since they originally came out, with no issue. Started getting stuttering a couple of weeks ago, and did a dd transfer; both drives had multiple bad sectors. No stuttering on the new drives. (5900RPM Seagate Barracuda 1TB)


----------

